# Addict Weight, based on?



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

Is the addict weight based on Excluding the Time Pedals,


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Addict weight*



martins said:


> Is the addict weight based on Excluding the Time Pedals,


The wieghts are based on how you buy the bike minus 10% for marketing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Westbank (Mar 17, 2005)

The weights are not accurate but you could always email them. You may want to ask them on what size the weight is based on.


----------

